
The Convergent Billboard: A bonding curve linked to an advertisement - airwavves
https://billboard.convergent.cx
======
airwavves
Hey everyone! Thought you guys might be interested in a little DApp we've put
together at Convergent to try to test out the waters. It is a smart contract
that mints and burns tokens along a determined price path. To add some
excitement we've added the utility of spending the token to change the image
displayed under the "unlocked" portion of the billboard. You'll need Metamask
and some ether to interact with it! Good luck!

